# Power switch substitute



## geewhiz (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey guys,
A buddy of mine just bought a bunch of new hardware but he is holding off to get a good case in a few weeks. So I'm trying to use an old dell case to put all of new stuff in. So I'm pulling apart the dell and come to find the power, reset switches, leds etc, are all on a single connector. Well as most of you would know that it just doesn't line up. 

So I was wondering where I can just get a switch that will connect to his motherboard until he gets a new case. All I want is to get the power on, not worried about the other things. Can I find something like that at ratshack or somewhere online? I'm not scared to do some stripping of wires and soldering if needed. So any suggestions would be great. Thanks :grin:


----------



## Worren (Jul 2, 2004)

Find the power switch pins on the motherboard. Simply short them and the machine should start.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have an old Dell board that works the same. If you follow the wire traces on the bottom of the board from the original pins to the black arrangement. You can also follow the wires from the power/reset/LED board back to the motherboard.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree. You can short the connectors. Use a screwdriver or a knife to quickly touch both pins simultaneously.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Go to radio shack or any other electronics stores and look for any kind of switch (heck, a 2-wire light switch would technically work!), just something you like. Then, follow the wires on the Dell switch to figure out which pins they would attach to, just like stated above. The other solution would be to remove the dell power button wires from the plug, and either clamp them on the motherboard on the correct pins, or add new single-pin end connectors to them to then put on the motherboard.
Good luck!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

You need a Momentary switch that supplies power for a split second then turns off, DO NOT USE A NORMAL SWITCH,CHeck out this link for more info on them http://www.superdroidrobots.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=419


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes, a switch like that is always a much safer/better option. I was just trying to say (though it's not a good idea to use it), if you had a lightswitch wired up like that, you could turn it on and then off quickly to mimic pushing in the button. I guess I should have explained a little more clearly, but I never intended to suggest that as a real solution. I meant it more as to show that a basic switch that completes the system is all that's really needed.

Sorry about that and I'll try to be a little more clear in the future!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

No problem with that. Radio shack may also sell "blister" buttons which could be easily wired up and are easy to use in general.

IDEA: Standardize those damn connectors and require case builders to put the case connectors into a block!!


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I agree with Ebackhus's standardization idea. It would make many things simplier... assuming they left the power pins where we could short them with a screw driver (some HP/Compaq or Dell systems move them far away from each other so people can't do that)!


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh god, that would save so much trouble... The blister buttons work fine, btw. I friend of mine had to use one.


----------



## geewhiz (Jul 5, 2006)

Momentary switch, wire stripper, hammer and it is turning on like a charm. Thanks for all of the suggestions! :grin:


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for posting the solution!


----------

